# Spouse visa application put on hold



## joannakabana (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello everybody,

It's my first time posting here so please be nice! 

My Tunisian husband applied for his spouse visa at the British embassy in Tunis on 26th August. Unfortunately (and I fully accept responsibility for being a total idiot), I didn't send 6 months' worth of payslips or bank statements as I had no idea I had to. Instead, I sent one payslip, my P60 and a salary statement signed by my boss. Obviously, this wasn't sufficient (most of you probably could have predicted this), and yesterday my husband received this letter:

-------------------
Dear Sir, 
Reference: Paris/ xxxxxx
Your application for entry clearance under appendix FM to the immigration rules has been considered. Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under appendix FM AND/OR THE RELATED EVIDENTIAL requirement under appendix FM-SE. the reason for this is that you have failed to provide document in respect of your sponsor’s employment. You have not provided evidence of your sponsor’s last 6 months payslips along with her bank statement for the same period demonstrating the payment of these into her bank account.

A decision on your application has threshold been put on hold until the courts have decided the out come of the secretary of state’s appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decision is set out on the home office website. Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least.

In the meantime, if you submit any further information or documents relating to your circumstances and /or those of your sponsor as they were at the date of your application or the relevant s period prior to that date, this will be considered if, on the basis of this further information or document, your application meets all the requirement of the immigration rules a decision will be taken on your application and it will be granted

Alternatively ,you can withdraw your application at any time (and any documents)submitted with it will be returned to you)and you can pay the relevant application fee and make a fresh application you may wish to consider doing so for example if you wish to rely on a change in circumstances since the date of your application or on the fact a requirement relating to a period of time (e.g. in respect of employment or cash savings)is now met which was not at the date of the application .if you withdraw your application you will not be refunded the application fee.

If you wish your passport to be returned to you while your application remains on hold please contact us.

-----------------------

Now, the thing is, I earn well over the required amount, but I stupidly didn't send enough evidence to support my claim. What the letter doesn't make clear, is where I should submit the documents that provide the required evidence. I acquired the necessary bank statements and payslips today, but don't know where I should send them. Paris, where the application was processed, or Tunis, where the application was submitted?

It is stressing me out, since my husband thinks we have to get a lawyer, but I really don't think we do. I've contacted Worldbridge three times but they are worse than useless, and I couldn't get through to anybody in Paris or Tunis.

I'd really welcome and and all advice on this crazy situation! I just want to actually be able to live with my husband in this country and start our life together properly, as husband and wife.

Thanks everybody,

joannakabana


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The letter should carry an address to which the missing documents should be sent, plus the case/reference number you must quote.


----------



## joannakabana (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, you're helpful. Thanks for replying so quickly to my post! 

The address on the letter is from Paris. Do you think it would be ok to just send the documents to Paris, with a covering letter explaining who I am and why I'm writing (plus their reference)? I thought this was the right thing to do but my husband isn't so sure.

joannakabana


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, send to Paris quoting reference. Documents can come from UK provided reference is quoted. Use some kind of trackable service to be sure original documents plus photocopies get there.


----------



## joannakabana (Oct 25, 2013)

OK, I'll send it via trackable post first thing tomorrow. Seriously though, Joppa, I cannot thank you enough. It's so hard to get a straight answer out of anybody working in an official capacity. 

Now I have a happy husband and I'm finally feeling confident that our application will be approved. Thank you! thank you! thank you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I would suggest that you send it UPS, FedEx or DHL. Maybe it's different for European destinations but things I've sent to the US via Royal Mail with a tracking number stop being trackable once they hit customs.


----------



## NSPENCE (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Joannakabana
I realise that you may not receive this post, but I thought I would try as I am desperate! I read your post about your visa problems and I am currently having exactly the same issue with my Egyptian husband due to not submitting the correct financial documents needed. Can I please ask what happened when you sent your documents to Paris? I have no clue where to send my documents (the letter came from Abu Dhabi!) and I cannot seem to get through to anyone on the phone.
Please help!
Natasha


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

NSPENCE said:


> Hi Joannakabana
> I realise that you may not receive this post, but I thought I would try as I am desperate! I read your post about your visa problems and I am currently having exactly the same issue with my Egyptian husband due to not submitting the correct financial documents needed. Can I please ask what happened when you sent your documents to Paris? I have no clue where to send my documents (the letter came from Abu Dhabi!) and I cannot seem to get through to anyone on the phone.
> Please help!
> Natasha



hi NSPENCE, we are in the same position too. Its put on hold but the only difference is that mine is a non salaried income where they calculated as a salaried income and therefore not meeting the criteria and refusing the visa. we got our email on 26th june 2014, and as we were advised by experts in this forum we emailed back explaining my employment status being non salaried and showed some calculations and requested for the application to be reviewed. Just waiting for their email now really. hopefully i hear from them this Monday as its weekends.
will update when i hear from them. fingers crossed for me.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Caroline9 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi NSPENCE sorry to hear you have had difficulty with your husbands application. My Egytian husbands app is being processed in abu dhabi too. I don't have the postal address but their email address is visa.abudhabi(at)fco.gov.uk and they are pretty quick to respond to queries. (It won't let me do the @ sign in the email address!)

Hope you can get the right info and get an approval asap. What date did your husband submit his docs as mine applied on 14th April and no decision made yet 

Best wishes


----------

